# Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts 2003 meet



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

DNE Meet- DFW area 1/18/2003

It's the beginning of a new year, and a time for a DNE meet.

Where: Corner of Greenville and Lovers Lane off of central expressway
Time: 4:00 PM

We're having it earlier than usual because it's cold and we want to have some light for pics, and to actually see the cars. We've had nice turnouts in the past, let's make this one even better.

Post here if you can make it for sure.

1) Darrick aka Darrick
2) Seximagtr aka Joffe
3) Klownpr109 aka Paul
4) Latinmax aka Gabriel
5) Sx7r aka Thomas
6) MrEous aka Jeff
8) David and his wife
9) Bluebob aka Chris
10)De Max and his wife aka Jessie and Mrs. Jessie
11)Sidewinder aka Jonathan
12)Euromaxima99 aka Stan
13)Joseph
14)
15)

P.S. after our meet, those who want to can head to NVUS' meet at Mondos near the Galleria


For more Info please visit 
Nissans.org


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

pics form meet are up at nissans.org


----------

